# Guide bushing for Brusso templates



## HawaiiBob (Dec 2, 2013)

I am considering using Brusso hinges on a few projects and have some questions regarding the use of their installation templates.

I believe that their templates are made of 1/8" brass.

The instructions contain the following:

_shorten the bushing to protrude from the bottom of the router base by slightly less than 1/8"_

Since none of my bushings are that short, 

should I buy a new bushing and modify it as per the instructions or

could I just make a spacer (of maybe MDF and the size of the router base) to go over the standard bushing and of a thickness to achieve the same result.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That should work, Bob.

You are effectively dropping the guide bushing deeper into the base plate.


----------



## HawaiiBob (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks James
I did not think it would be an issue and being a tight-arse, the spacer is the cheaper way out.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"I just make a spacer (of maybe MDF and the size of the router base) to go over the standard bushing and of a thickness to achieve the same result."
*************************
I don't think so unless the first ring is = 1/8 or less.
Would definitely get a new ring and grind it down to their specks.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Pat,

I am familiar with your method, and in fact recommended that method in a recent post.

However, I am not sure why the OP's solution would only work if "the first ring is = 1/8 or less"?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Longer extension, probably longer than the templet is thick?
In that event, it won't work; it will hit the work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Pat. I re-read the OP and the penny dropped....

If the template is only 1/8", a very short guide bushing will be required...


----------



## HawaiiBob (Dec 2, 2013)

So why would a spacer the size of the router base and thick enough to only allow the guide bushing to protrude through it less than the thickness of the template NOT work?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Most (PC/DW) collars are flanged and sit in the couterbore on the work side of the subbase, example..
As such, a spacer, as you suggest does nothing.


----------



## HawaiiBob (Dec 2, 2013)

Pat, If the 'spacer' is between the router base and the work, and only allowing the guide bushing to protrude the required amount, please explain how that would not work.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

That is Kosher, but fixturing for that does take some time, care and respect for safety.
Much easier, on the face of it, to grind a 4$ ring to 1/8".


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bob,

While your method will work, and I have agreed, Pat is correct in advising that the time and effort spent trying to get an overlay base plate to exactly the correct thickness is not productive.

I answered your question. "....could I just make a spacer (of maybe MDF and the size of the router base) to go over the standard bushing...." in the affirmative but you had not asked "is there another easy way I could achieve this"....Which I should have asked....

IMO, both ways will work, but one method is easier than the other. :yes4:

I needed a shortened guide bush to use on a dovetail jig and a member from the Strathfield Men's Shed just cut it down on a metal lathe......


----------

